# My Boer Buck opinions please



## mandyoz (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi all
I am from Australia and I am thinking of getting into Boer meat business. I have purchased my first buck - he is two year old full blood Boer - I was hoping for some opinions on his form. I have started with a small breeding nucleus with 8 x 4th cross Boer females and my full blood Boer. My girls are kidding now, I have 2 lots of twin boys, a single female and triplets (two boys and a girl). I am also interested in getting some full blood Boer females - just curious to how you all think my boys stacks up?
Thank you.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi! 

Yes, I think you have a very nice buck! He is long and wide, and looks to have nice legs and big bones. I think he looks real nice and should produce some beautiful kids for you! Great job with him!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

He looks nice and from what I can tell from the photo seems to have really good balance, and a nice looking head and horn set. If one was criticle, he looks to be a little tight over the shoulders, but hard to tell from just one picture and not seeing him in person. Congrats on a nice buck.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I think he's a nice looking buck! Congrats! He has a handsome, kind face to go along with it. How is his temperment?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I like his head. He looks smart. He could maybe use some groceries.


----------



## mandyoz (Jan 7, 2011)

HI all thank you for your honest opinions - he is a lovely gentle buck we have no issues with him at all - he gets a little pushy at feed time but a quick swat on the nose and he backs off. As I am very much a learner may I ask what tight across the shoulders means? 
Tenacross - yes we have had very little rain here and a very hot summer - I am supplementing their feed with grassy lucerne every morning and mixed grain every afternoon - they of course have free range all day but unfortunately not tons available. This shot was taken just before afternoon feed so he is a little hollow in the sides. In saying that we had a huge summer storm yesterday afternoon and it poured for a good solid hour - I will move their paddocks in a week it should regenerate some nice pick for them now.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I am not real good with some of those terms, but he dips down on the top line some after his shoulders and his shoulders aren't real wide at the top point, but also I see he is more pasture condition and sometimes when you put on more weight they will widen out on the top. We keep ours more in pasture condition, so it is in no way a critism or saying I think he looks thin. I just can't justify keeping mine in show condition all the time, when we don't show our adult part of our herd. 

He kind of reminds me of the Tarzan T66 blood lines. 

In comparison notice the doe on Crossroads inrormation, she looks more like a table on her back. Now this doe has a lot of finish on her so some of the smoothness comes from that. but also some goats no matter how much finish you put on them aren't going to be that wide at the shoulders and flat on the top line.


----------



## mandyoz (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you for that explanation - I can definitely see what you mean. I honestly didn't take it as a criticism I am enjoying learning - who better to learn from than those who know what they are talking about - so thank you! 
I know what I have learnt very quickly these boys don't muck around when surrounded by some lovely girls - mine are dropping kids every day - he must of been in goat paradise when introduced to a young herd of females lol


----------

